# Eldar Tactics



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Right kids, I'm not going to start off with a lengthy article which you can all pull apart right now so I'll let people start with their thoughts on the new Eldar and we can all work from there. 
A few thoughts first though:

The new codex seems to be a big improvement on the old one in terms of balance. I haven't really seen any net.lists yet and the different schools of play for Eldar seem to be coming up with some equally powerful armies. I like the way that certain units have been boosted (Shining Spears spring to mind) to levels that at least make them worthy of consideration if not a place in top tier power lists (debatable). 

I'm not a fan of the huge starcannon nerf, I hardly see any of them around which I'm pretty sure was not the intention. Similarly bright lances are now ludicrously expensive and again only seem to appear rarely, usually in lists which are light on long ranged anti-tank elsewhere. 
So with these and other thoughts in mind what do you, the denizens of heresy online think are good ways to use the Eldar and the units and configs to do the job?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Dire Avengers with blade storm in a wave serpent. This is the nastiest anti troop unit. 10 model squad with 9 Dire Avengers and 1 Exarch with two catapults and Blade Storm can get 44 shots. Next turn you either get back in the wave serpent or you fleet elsewhere.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im not a great eldar player, so ill give my opinion but take it with a pinch of salt...

i find that having a squad of 10 banshees w/exarch in a wave serpent w/TL bright lance works well, and even better if a squad of waveserpent of inf scorpions are atacking as well. 

the eldar codex seems to favour multi direction mass attacks and i find they works quite well.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> Dire Avengers with blade storm in a wave serpent. This is the nastiest anti troop unit. 10 model squad with 9 Dire Avengers and 1 Exarch with two catapults and Blade Storm can get 44 shots. Next turn you either get back in the wave serpent or you fleet elsewhere.


You actually get 27 shots at BS4 and 5 shots at BS5 from that squad, Bladestorm only adds one shot and the Exarch only gets +1 to his Assault 4 twin catapults. Your opponents will thank you next time you play:wink:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Having played against them a few times but not actually using them Vibro cannons are damn good, auto glancing Is a real pain although escalation nerfs them slightly.
Personally I've enjoyed mixing In the DOOMseer along with Banshees, DA's (Bladestorm) and Pathfinders, works a treat If timed correctly! 
I'm not the best Eldar player so I'll leave It at that, for now. :wink:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

anathema said:


> pathwinder14 said:
> 
> 
> > Dire Avengers with blade storm in a wave serpent. This is the nastiest anti troop unit. 10 model squad with 9 Dire Avengers and 1 Exarch with two catapults and Blade Storm can get 44 shots. Next turn you either get back in the wave serpent or you fleet elsewhere.
> ...


Bladestorm lets all models shoot twice. That doubles all shots. 9 models with assalut 2 weapons at double shots is 36 shots. The Exarch has 2 catapults and so normally gets (assault 4) 4 shots. His is doubled to 8. That totals 44 shots.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> Bladestorm lets all models shoot twice. That doubles all shots. 9 models with assalut 2 weapons at double shots is 36 shots. The Exarch has 2 catapults and so normally gets (assault 4) 4 shots. His is doubled to 8. That totals 44 shots.


Er, I'd re-read the codex if I were you. Bladstorm allows each Avenger to add 1 shot to the total no. of shots for its catapult. 
Also note that the additional catapult makes the Exarch's a single Assault 4 weapon, so you only get +1 shot for him rather than +1 for each catapult.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah +1 shot each not double. 

guardians seem to me to be optimal at 11 guardians with scatterlaser + Warlock[embolden]


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Out of curiosity can someone post the page number and actual wording of the rule?


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't know the page no. but its in the DA 'fluff' section. It specifically says to add 1 to the total number of shots for each avenger.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Page 30:
'The exarch and his squad may choose to add one to the number of shots they fire with their shuriken weapons that turn.'


----------

